

How our ability to forecast weather has improved - cek
http://cliffmass.blogspot.com/2012/01/truth-about-pacific-data-void.html

======
cek
I suppose there are web service APIs to a lot of this data. It would be fun to
build some stuff against the raw data. Anyone know of good documentation?

------
motter
Does anyone here work with weather data? I'd love to hear more about the
techniques and tools used.

